# new New Blight grouse....



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, So Wally Wurld had this New Bright "Gold Rush" set on clearance today. Kim wanted some additional plastic track for her great niece's train, so I bought it, figuring I could maybe at least kitbash the cars into something useable..... WRONG! The locos were never much. but the 4-4-0 has a completely rigid wheelbase and NO flanges on the rear pony truck wheelset or front driver. The cars USED to have crappy trucks but at least they swiveled. Not any more! The trucks sides are now cast in one piece with the underbody, and the wheelsets just slop side to side to go around the curves. Also, the spaces between the boards on the roofwalks on the caboose are open -- clear into the interior of the car.... On the UP side, there was a large oval of their crappy track


IMO If you're looking primarily for bashing fodder, just forget it, even at $25 -- This POS isn't worth $10


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, sounds like they've removed the few redeeming qualities the old New Bright sets had. What a pity, they were such great beginning bash fodder. What is this world coming to? 
Chris


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Shows how Walmart ruins products by demanding cheaper and cheaper prices, so they cut where ever/however they can. I avoid them like the plague.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Another piece of junk from China. And that is what the world comes from. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends how creative you are, I've been looking for one of these...to build a 4-2-0 CNW Pioneer model


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, Do you want just the loco? How about $5 plus whatever it costs to ship it. I'm TRYING to rework the tender for behind my daughter's Stainz


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh, I don't know, Mik. I just bought one of these today, and it's not THAT bad. It's a toy, plain and simple, but it's kinda nice to watch go around in circles. It's nice being able to watch the cats play with the train without worrying about them damaging something expensive. 

As soon as I get the pictures downloaded, I'll post a photo of a quick and dirty project involving the caboose from the set. It's hardly museum quality, but it's hardly museum level effort or expense, either.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

As promised...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that for when the 2-2-0 bash changes from a passenger trrain to freight?

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/67345/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 12/21/2008 8:00 PM
Is that for when the 2-2-0 bash changes from a passenger trrain to freight?

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/67345/view/topic/Default.aspx





That's the general idea. Eventually, I'll bash the whole train from the set.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that for when the 2-2-0 bash changes from a passenger trrain to freight?

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/67345/view/topic/Default.aspx

That's the general idea. Eventually, I'll bash the whole train from the set.




So I guess it starts.... This am gonna be interesting..


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

FOR THOSE IN LOVE WITH THE 2-2-0 PASSENGER TRAIN heres another idea AFTER THE 2-2-0 FREIGHT TRAIN IDEA, GUYS 

http://blog.modernmechanix.com/2008/12/18/train-picks-up-and-drops-passengers-without-stopping/ 

I wonder how many of these idea's in mags like modern mechanics back then and now were and are ways of getting more funding from the intrested public


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 12/21/2008 7:48 AM
Vic, Do you want just the loco? How about $5 plus whatever it costs to ship it. I'm TRYING to rework the tender for behind my daughter's Stainz


Sure - send me a PM, I'll send you my address.


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By dana on 12/21/2008 8:28 PM
http://blog.modernmechanix.com/2008/12/18/train-picks-up-and-drops-passengers-without-stopping/ 

I wonder how many of these idea's in mags like modern mechanics back then and now were and are ways of getting more funding from the intrested public 











Hahahahahaha! It is no wonder that the idea never got off the ground. It does not eliminate the requirement of a station, nor does it eliminate the process of boarding a fixed railcar. Certainly adds risk (in the event of malfunctions) and expense though.


-Kurt


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Certainly adds risk 


That's putting it mildly - anything goes wrong and you've got a lot of passengers at risk. Suppose the cars don't disengage properly, suppose . .


----------

